# Lionel troubleshooting help



## lockley16 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi guys,
I am new here but I have had lionel items for a while. I have a Burlington Steam Set with RailSounds but it doesn't make any sounds anymore. This has happened before but when I tried what I did last time it didn't help. It also craps out on some of the rails (though I just think it is the rails). Will I have to rewire it or what?

Thanks.
Lockley16


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I think it has a 9v battery. If the battery is bad or you never put one in it can drop out the audio when there is a momentary loss of power. You may not notice this in the speed of the loco but it does cause problems with the audio. Don


----------



## lockley16 (Jul 14, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> I think it has a 9v battery. If the battery is bad or you never put one in it can drop out the audio when there is a momentary loss of power. You may not notice this in the speed of the loco but it does cause problems with the audio. Don


Thanks, I was scrolling though locomotives on eBay (I want to expand my collection) and realized that there was a screw in the tender, so I took it apart and saw the 9v plug. Also a couple other things, 1 I tested the track with another loco and it is fine, it seems to be the locomotive. 2 when should I have it serviced because I don't think it has ever been serviced.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Different locos respond different depending on the placement of the power pick up and how many power pickups. Try a battery.
You do not normally have a loco serviced like you would a car. Unless there is a specific problem just lube it occasionally. Lionel has manuals online that show you where to lube but basically you put a tiny drop of oil on the axles and a small amount of grease on the gears. Many people use oil on both the axles and gears. Some use 30 wt oil and some use light oil like sewing machine oil. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, you don't need a battery for RailSounds to function, though in conventional mode it'll be pretty annoying without it. If the sounds are totally out, it's more than the battery.

Is this a command locomotive or do you run conventional? I don't put batteries in any of my Lionel command stuff, either TMCC or Legacy.


----------



## lockley16 (Jul 14, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, you don't need a battery for RailSounds to function, though in conventional mode it'll be pretty annoying without it. If the sounds are totally out, it's more than the battery.
> 
> Is this a command locomotive or do you run conventional? I don't put batteries in any of my Lionel command stuff, either TMCC or Legacy.


1, it use to work without the batteries, I have no idea what is wrong with it. 2, what do you mean command or conventional, if you mean like the TMCC or Legacy as command, then I run conventional. But eventually I will switch over.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, since it now doesn't work at all, I'd start by opening up the tender and reseating all the boards and connectors. Also, make sure the RailSounds/SignalSounds switch is in the RailSounds position. Finally, make sure the volume control is not turned all the way down.

When you apply power, do you hear anything, even a bit of background noise, in the speaker?


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes check the switches under the engine. What is the model number of the set? Try RTFM.


----------



## lockley16 (Jul 14, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, since it now doesn't work at all, I'd start by opening up the tender and reseating all the boards and connectors. Also, make sure the RailSounds/SignalSounds switch is in the RailSounds position. Finally, make sure the volume control is not turned all the way down.
> 
> When you apply power, do you hear anything, even a bit of background noise, in the speaker?


OMG, I feel like the stupidest person in the world. I have seen the volume switch but I never new what it was. All I did was twist it and it all started working. Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cheap fix, and it won't be the first time that a simple thing has gotten someone. I just don't admit them here.


----------



## lockley16 (Jul 14, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Cheap fix, and it won't be the first time that a simple thing has gotten someone. I just don't admit them here.


Not even cheap, it was free. Luckily I posted it here instead of take it to a hobby shop and charge me $20 to turn the dial.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Free is just VERY cheap.


----------



## lockley16 (Jul 14, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Free is just VERY cheap.


That is very true, but I like the way free sounds.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You better shut up it will hear you and break. 

They would have probably charged more then $20 too.


----------

